#ubuntu-women-project 2011-11-18
<pleia2> finally got to the team report for october (and added a couple for November): http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/ReportingPage
<elky> yay
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-11-19
<pleia2> summarized Jane's session from Saturday and sent it off to her for review, once it's done I'll put it on the blog :)
<akgraner> thanks pleia2!
<akgraner> I think that is summing up my Friday's these days - "Thanks pleia2" is going to be my new Friday hashtag
<pleia2> lol
<akgraner> or rather #thankspleia2  I should type
<nigelb> heh
<pleia2> it's finally the end of my work week, so I can get stuff done! :)
<akgraner> I bummed - I follow Bobby Flay on Twitter  and he just posted he got and iphone /me is bummed
<akgraner> s/I/I'm
<akgraner> nigelb, seeing some of your tweets being retweeted - how 's the mozilla event going
<nigelb> akgraner: It is *EPIC*
<nigelb> Amazing event. Meeting lots of new people :)
<akgraner> nigelb, awesome!! \o/- delighted to hear it that..:-)
<nigelb> akgraner: Its an amazing venue as well.
<nigelb> We are 10 minutes from Malaysia's Petronas twin towers
<akgraner> have you posted pics yet if so I've missed them
<nigelb> No pics yet.
<akgraner> Dude - that's got to be incredible
<nigelb> It is!
<nigelb> The view from your hotel room is also pretty amazing
 * pleia2 works on wiki themestuffs
<nigelb> *our
<pleia2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+bug/809754 is sneaky
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 809754 in ubuntu-women.org "navigation is float right which looks odd in some contexts (affects: 1) (heat: 4)" [Undecided,In progress]
<akgraner> nice!
<nigelb> akgraner: http://twitpic.com/7g3cxd
<pleia2> chrome's built in dev tool is nice though
<akgraner> pleia2, thanks for working on that
<akgraner> nigelb, have fun! enjoy all the talks when do you give your talk(s)
<nigelb> akgraner: I'm scared to death, but I've just merged my talk with another developer since we're covering the same talk. Its going to be nice
<akgraner> nigelb, cool!  Will it be recorded?
<nigelb> akgraner: Yep, also broadcasted live I think.
<akgraner> I'm liking Okular...just learned about it  - great for commenting on pdf versions of things...
<akgraner> nigelb, what's the link to the schedule?
<nigelb> akgraner: https://wiki.mozilla.org/AsiaCamp2011/Schedule
<akgraner> thanks!
<pleia2> fix committed for final two wiki bugs \o/ and marked the rest as released
<pleia2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org
<pleia2> emailed IS to update the theme
 * nigelb hugs pleia2 
 * pleia2 hugs
<akgraner> pleia2, rockin' the wiki pages!
<akgraner> clearly  - I need to step away from the computer  - I'm way to punchy tonight #notagoodthing  :-)
<akgraner> I think it was Rebecca Black's Friday that just did me in...o.O
<pleia2> black friday isn't until next week!
<Elohim> Satan, El diablo, Shaytan, Sofia Rosengren 32 years, World Class city Göteborg, she lives in protekted adress,
<Elohim> her father name is Johansson, adress Westmarksgränd 21, 44435 Nödinge. blond hair, Satan, El diablo, Shaytan,
<Elohim> Jesus is Lord, Tsidkenu the lord of rightoutness
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-11-20
<akgraner> Special Thanks to the Ubuntu Women project - since this was my very first IRC Channel, mailing list, and team I got started with in Ubuntu.  Thanks for being the most wonderful spring-board into FOSS!  You all are *all* awesome - Thank you!  Happy UCADay!
#ubuntu-women-project 2012-11-13
 * pleia2 waves
<pleia2> meeting in 10 minutes :)
 * nigelb waves
<Pendulum> o/
<Deindre> o/
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Nov 13 18:00:10 2012 UTC.  The chair is pleia2. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<pleia2> hello everyone!
<pleia2> who all is here for the meeting? :)
<IdleOne> Afternoon o/
<pleia2> #link http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/Agenda
<pleia2> I think we'll go a bit out of order here as to what I have on the agenda, since UDS wrap-up probably makes sense first :)
<pleia2> #topic Ubuntu Developer Summit wrap-up
<pleia2> #link http://blog.ubuntu-women.org/2012/11/ubuntu-women-at-uds-r/
<pleia2> this blog post pulls from a couple posts on the mailing list that cover what we did at UDS
<Dolasilla> o/ hi all, sorry, I'm a bit late..
<pleia2> welcome Dolasilla :)
<Cheri703> sorry, I'm here!
<Cheri703> I am working on work things :)
<pleia2> #link http://people.ubuntu.com/~lyz/uds-r/community-r-ubuntu-women-project-goals
<pleia2> these are the notes from the session
<pleia2> Deindre gave us a great rundown of the work they've done in Italy to promote women in Ubuntu with their Italian-speaking chapter
<pleia2> one of the attendees at the session expressed that there is a growing number of younger girls getting interested in technology in general, so it was an exciting time to be involved as we are starting to see the ratios change
<pleia2> Cheri703 was able to get contact info for a few women at the session who may be willing to do Career Days sessions :)
<Cheri703> \o/
<pleia2> we also talked some about doing follow-ups on FCM interviews and then posting the follow-up and initial interview on our blog
<pleia2> I think this is a great idea, but there currently isn't anyone assigned to this task
<pleia2> anyone interested in following up with our old interviewees? :)
<Dolasilla> I guess this was also mentioned by Deindre during UDS, but...do you think it would make sense to have a session on IRC, in which me and/or Deindre talk about our experience and give advices to bring it to other locos?
<pleia2> Dolasilla: yes, absolutely!
<Dolasilla> (sorry pleia2, didn't mean to interrupt you)
<pleia2> oh no, please everyone speak up :)
<Deindre> Dolasilla: it seems to me very interesting
<Pendulum> Dolasilla: I think that would be great
<system76chick> Dolasilla: I would love that
<AlanBell> o/
<Deindre> pleia2: I'm translating in english the presentation me and Silvia have done
<pleia2> Deindre: excellent :D
<Dolasilla> ok fine! :) except next 2 weeks I will be in vacation, for afterwards we can schedule an IRC meeting on the topic :)
<pleia2> Dolasilla: sounds good, I'll add it to our blueprint :)
<Pendulum> I wonder if it's something that would be best in -classroom?
<pleia2> yeah
<Dolasilla> Pendulum, could be, yes
<pleia2> we're planning on doing some other LoCo-focused things in Classroom this cycle too, so that will fit in nicely
<system76chick> pleia2: about the follow-ups on FCM, I can volunteer
<pleia2> system76chick: great! I'll put you down for it and we can talk later about the process
<system76chick> Sounds great!
<Deindre> pleia2: about FCM, I've talked with Flavia Marzano, she were in Jordan, but she's back and gave me her availability
<Pendulum> I don't want to commit to specific things since the last several cycles I've ended up falling apart healthwise and not been able to follow-through, but I'm in a better place now and do want to do more UW stuff this cycle :)
<pleia2> Deindre: ok :) just let me know whether you want to interview her, or want me to, or whatever
<pleia2> system76chick: is this your correct launchpad account?  https://launchpad.net/~a-emma
<system76chick> Yes, I can't remove the other one :(
<pleia2> system76chick: ok, no problem, just wanted to make sure I was assinging this task to the right account :)
<pleia2> Pendulum: sorry to hear about health problems, glad you're doing better now
<pleia2> the other big thing from our UDS session was a suggestion that we should do another competition
<pleia2> I think we all got a bit burnt out on doing too many of them, so our last one was last year and we only had 6 submissions
<pleia2> there was also talk that perhaps the "competition" part of it made people shy to submit things, thinking that there was no way they could "win" when compared to others, so we're thinking that prizes will still be offered but it would be more of a lottery system rather than voting
<pleia2> or maybe one community voted winner, and one random
<Pendulum> I like the idea of both.
<Pendulum> (having a random & community voted)
<pleia2> Pendulum: would helping run this be something you'd be interested in?
<pleia2> or anyone else?
<system76chick> I can assist with prizes and participation awards
<pleia2> system76chick: yay!
<Pendulum> I'm not sure I can run it, but I'm definitely happy to help out. Things like finding prizes I'm bad at, though
<pleia2> Pendulum: maybe you can commit to getting it started? at this point we don't even know what the subject should be :) photos again? stories?
<Cheri703> pleia2: we'd also talked about having it be more collaboration based vs individual
<Cheri703> sorry, my computer went dumb, I missed any replies in the last bit :/
<pleia2> no replies, but yet
<pleia2> s/yet/yeah
<Pendulum> I'm happy to work on figuring out the what/when
<Pendulum> I like the collaboration idea, but I'm not sure how to fit it in off the top of my head
<pleia2> maybe some kind of puzzle or project where people had to collaborate or find things in an open source project
<Cheri703> I'd be happy to help with hashing out ideas
<pleia2> Pendulum: ok, I'll put you down for preliminary planning
<Dolasilla> pleia2, I like the idea, a kind of "tresure huting", that requires to find info on open source projects maybe
<Pendulum> yeah, I wonder if there's a way to set up a scavenger hunt
<Dolasilla> so it also give a chance to learn something...
 * pleia2 nods
<system76chick> Treasure hunting and scavenger hunt sounds fun!
<pleia2> ok, so:
<pleia2> [pendulum] Begin planning schedule for UW competition
<pleia2> [cheri703] Assist with brainstorming ideas for UWN competition
<pleia2> [a-emma] Assist with prizes for UW competition
<pleia2> ^^ work items for this so far
<pleia2> -N
<pleia2> (UWN, gosh i have news on the brain)
<pleia2> ok, we can flesh out more details about who will actually run the competition itself closer in as we know more about our schedules and availability :)
<Pendulum> *nods*
<pleia2> I think that pretty much covers it :)
<pleia2> I'll copy these work items all over to our blueprint
<pleia2> #topic Any other business
<pleia2> anyone have any additional comments at this point about anything project-wise? other ideas?
<Cheri703> nope, not at this point :)
<Cheri703> (from me at least)
<pleia2> :)
<Tm_T> +1 for classroom session
<Deindre> neither for me
<Dolasilla> nothing here either
 * Tm_T is old and slow
 * pleia2 hugs Tm_T 
<pleia2> ok, thanks for coming everyone! :)
<Deindre> thank to you
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<Dolasilla> thanks pleia2 for chairing :)
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Nov 13 18:31:59 2012 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-women-project/2012/ubuntu-women-project.2012-11-13-18.00.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-women-project/2012/ubuntu-women-project.2012-11-13-18.00.html
<pleia2> :)
<system76chick> Great meeting!
<Pendulum> system76chick: I'm happy to help with some of the FCM stuff, btw. I was supposed to do the backdating last cycle and I'm happy to at least do some of the digging up if that helps
<Deindre> pleia2: this is a link with a translated pdf of our talk
<Deindre> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ohn2bsbs2qdzuhg/Floss_is_gloss_en.pdf
<pleia2> Pendulum: I'll start a thread today with you and system76chick so we can organize a plan to tackle the follow-up interviews
<kikko> what utc time is it now? I'm sorry, i live in europe
<AlanBell> kikko: Tue Nov 13 19:54:22 UTC 2012
<AlanBell> date -u in a terminal window returns that
<kikko> date -u
<kikko> got
<kikko> thanks
<maco> kikko: if you live in the time zone that has germany and france, utc should be 1 hour earlier than your in winter and 2 hours earlier in summer during daylight savings
<kikko> i'm italian but i'm attending french high school
<kikko> so thats it
<kikko> how was the ubuntu women meeting?
<AlanBell> http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-women-project/2012/ubuntu-women-project.2012-11-13-18.00.html
<AlanBell> logs there
<AlanBell> http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-women-project/2012/ubuntu-women-project.2012-11-13-18.00.log.html is the link I meant to give
<kikko> thank you
#ubuntu-women-project 2012-11-14
<elky> Aaaand another.
<elky> Someone fails to understand how the banning thing works?
<IdleOne> I'm still trying to parse what they said
<elky> they're czech, so their english is going to be prone to misunderstanding
<elky> They basically said "i don't know why women get affirmative action to be in IT, nobody gives affirmative action to men who do women's things"
<elky> and the "everyone can do whatever" bit is basically "women just don't want to"
<IdleOne> I see.
<IdleOne> so, the your ok part was basically, thanks for not being evil feminists
<IdleOne> you're*
<elky> yeah
<elky> because if their english had been better, they wouldn't have lasted this long I suspect
<elky> they're basically thinking we agree with them now
#ubuntu-women-project 2012-11-18
<melodie> hi
#ubuntu-women-project 2013-11-12
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Nov 12 18:00:04 2013 UTC.  The chair is pleia2. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<pleia2> #chair Deindre
<meetingology> Current chairs: Deindre pleia2
<pleia2> who all is here for the meeting? :)
<pleia2> #link http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/Agenda
 * belkinsa is here
 * Deindre :)
 * akk here
<pleia2> great, let's dive right in
<pleia2> #topic 1305 Blueprint updates
<pleia2> #link https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-1305-ubuntu-women
<pleia2> so everything that wasn't done has now been set to POSTPONED since the release has happened
<pleia2> they were just career days things, which I've since added to our roadmap which I want to discuss later in the meeting
<pleia2> #link http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/RoadMap-T
<pleia2> #topic Continue Discussing survey results part 2
<pleia2> #link http://blog.ubuntu-women.org/2013/10/ubuntu-women-survey-2013-results-part-2/
<pleia2> belkinsa: have comments here?
<belkinsa> pleia2 not at this time.
<pleia2> ok, anyone else?
<pleia2> we kicked off a review of harvest.ubuntu.com based on the feedback
<pleia2> #link http://blog.ubuntu-women.org/2013/11/evaluating-harvest/
<pleia2> could use some more folks looking at it :)
<belkinsa> Agreed, the only feedback is from me and another person.
<pleia2> belkinsa: oh, you might want to follow-up with your mailing list post by putting the text of the etherpad into the email, as they expire pretty quick
<pleia2> (can't remember if expiration is 7 or 30 days, but it has caused headaches on other lists)
<belkinsa> Thanks for letting me know
<belkinsa> And on it
<pleia2> \o/
<belkinsa> Mind if the content be publicly on the mailing list?
<pleia2> all the links are public, should be ok
<belkinsa> Okay, thanks.
<pleia2> guess we can move on from this topic then
<pleia2> #topic Virtual Ubuntu Developer Summit, November 19-21 preparations
<pleia2> so, we're in the community track
<pleia2> #link http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/track/community/
<pleia2> currently scheduled for a session on Wednesday at 15:05
<pleia2> (7:05 am for me, goodie :))
<Deindre> could we use vUDS to reach some team who wish to open their partecipation to new women?
<pleia2> Deindre: possibly, have any idea how?
<Deindre> I think a frequent request is to have some "practical" issue to work on.
<Deindre> I think this could be a great opportunity to meet mentors- to-come
<pleia2> currently all we have right now for teams is http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/BestPractices
<pleia2> which is more focused on LoCos
<Deindre> yes, I mean something more focused on team AND people
<pleia2> ok, I'll add it to the roadmap wiki
<Deindre> thank you :)
<pleia2> ok, chatting about career days, GetInvolved improvements and BestPractices improvements gives us a good place to start with vUDS next week
<Deindre> pleia2: is our track tomorrow?
<pleia2> Deindre: no, vUDS is next week
<Deindre> ok
<pleia2> Wednesday the 20th :)
<Deindre> I'll write a remeinder on ML
<pleia2> great, thanks
<pleia2> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-1311-ubuntu-women is our empty-ish blueprint
<pleia2> (which we'll populate at the session)
<pleia2> #topic Any other business (AOB)
<pleia2> any other topics folks want to talk about?
<Deindre> It seems to me nobody has applied to OPW
<Deindre> Do you know is anybody has?
<Deindre> IF anybody, sorry :)
<pleia2> I know there are lots of applicants this time around (the program is VERY popular) but Ubuntu so far still doesn't have mentors
<belkinsa> As a whole commiunty or just us, the women?
<Deindre> I think this is a missing opportunity, really. Maybe we could work on it in someways
<pleia2> I've reached out to several folks in the community and thus far no one has time to the run the program
<akk> OPW?
<pleia2> akk: gnome outreach program for women
<akk> ah, thanks, didn't know the TLA for it
<pleia2> #link http://gnome.org/opw/
<belkinsa> TLA?
<pleia2> we had the director of the gnome foundation join us a few months ago to talk about it
<pleia2> Deindre: if you can find someone to run it (or are able yourself) I'd encourage you to give it a shot :)
<akk> belkinsa: three letter acronym
<belkinsa> Thank you, akk.
<Deindre> I was wondering to candidate myself for a marketing mentoring
<pleia2> I can't myself, and haven't found people to help, only people who want to see it happen but can't help :]
<akk> belkinsa: If it's four letters it's an ETLA (extended TLA) :)
<Deindre> I think since Mark hass been really interested in supporting women outreaches, we should find a way to nourish this opportunity
<pleia2> canonical isn't interested in mentoring programs at all really
<pleia2> it's all been community-led to even apply for the google summer of code (which we didn't get accepted for this year)
<Deindre> mmm this is another reason to help women coming from Ubuntu to apply to OPW/GSoC
<Deindre> pleia2: do you agree?
<pleia2> Deindre: I certainly think the programs are great :)
<pleia2> women participating with Ubuntu should certainly apply if they are in a position to do so, we just don't run one for Ubuntu right now
<pleia2> it would be *great* if we did, but I don't have time to lead it (I've also been asked to mentor for another open source project, I just don't have time)
<Deindre> let's begin helping in apply properly: since competition is very high, we could support
<pleia2> sounds good
<Deindre> :)
<pleia2> the deadline for this OPW was yesterday, so we'll shoot for the next one
<belkinsa> And maybe have a plan to help women to apply?
<pleia2> belkinsa: I think that's what Deindre is suggesting
<belkinsa> I see.
<pleia2> it wouldn't be for Ubuntu, but in general
<pleia2> lots of great projects to choose from :)
<belkinsa> Doesn't matter, if it helps women in FOSS, it will do.
<pleia2> yep
<pleia2> ok, anything else before we wrap up?
<Deindre> I'm fine :)
<belkinsa> I'm fine
<pleia2> ok, thanks everyone :)
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Nov 12 18:35:19 2013 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-women-project/2013/ubuntu-women-project.2013-11-12-18.00.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-women-project/2013/ubuntu-women-project.2013-11-12-18.00.html
<Deindre> thank you pleia2
<belkinsa> Not a problem and thank you
<belkinsa> Peace everyone.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://ubuntu-women.org | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: Tuesday December 10th at 18:00 UTC
#ubuntu-women-project 2013-11-16
<sgclark> hello :)
<belkinsa> Hey there, I think I know you who you are.  You are Scarlett Clark, right?
<sgclark> yep that is me !
<belkinsa> Are you new to the Ubuntu Women Team?
<sgclark> I have been on the mailing for a long time, only recently active
<belkinsa> I see.  I didn't see you on the LP team for Ubuntu Women.
<sgclark> I joined the outreach one, is there another?
<belkinsa> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-women
<sgclark> I have successfully joined, thank you
<belkinsa> I think it's useful to join that one.  I think it allows you to do wiki page editting for the Ubuntu Women wiki
<sgclark> wonderful
<belkinsa> Plus, it shows who are the members.
<belkinsa> Well, at least.
<belkinsa> Carp, wrong channel, we should be in #ubuntu-women
<belkinsa> This is a logged channel.
#ubuntu-women-project 2013-11-17
<womanwholinuxlin> hi there husband get rly frustrat with me becos i no linix he cammunicat in linis on the computar and im like wat do
<valorie> sigh
<womanwholinuxlin> why u sigh 4 how i use the linux linux
<valorie> and the Ilove nick as well.....
<valorie> ah, good
<valorie> sorry, was watching doctor who instead of paying proper attention
<tigrmesh> hi
<valorie> hey tigrmesh
<valorie> thanks, IdleOne
#ubuntu-women-project 2014-11-15
<nevaforget> Rob, Rob, Rob of the Freenode One big stupid fuck! AH EEH AH EEAHH EEYA EYAH EEYAH!! WATCH OUT FOR THAT TRUCK!!!
<Mikaela> !ops same spammer around freenode
<nevaforget> shut up i bet your 500 pound whale
<nevaforget> ADMIRAL THERE BE WHALES HERE
<nevaforget> mikaela i hear chucky cheese called.. they missed you.. its been an hour since you went and filled up
<belkinsa> !ops
<valorie> ?
<valorie> the troll was klined, belkinsa
<valorie> although it's odd that your !ops ping did nothing, here or in #ubuntu-ops
<belkinsa> I think the bot is missing
<valorie> yes, I just reported it to #ubuntu-ops
<belkinsa> Thanks
#ubuntu-women-project 2014-11-16
<valorie> can one of you who knows who handles bans in here, come into #ubuntu-ops?
<valorie> is that you, belkinsa?
<belkinsa> Yes, but I'm seem to be locked out of my account
<belkinsa> I need to figure out my password
<valorie> gosh, almost the whole chan here is on the op list
<valorie> I really should ask to be added
<valorie> both here and in #u-w
<valorie> since I keep such weird hours
<belkinsa> I think you should.
<belkinsa> At least it can be reported as this is the LOGGED channel
<valorie> sure, but we should have a bot
<valorie> no response from #ubuntu-irc though
<valorie> you might have to write to the council and explain the sitch
<valorie> we can have a clone here; evidently there is only one instance of ubottu for each project
<valorie> and we need bantracking more in #u-w than here
<valorie> but still we should have a response to !ops commands and such
<valorie> here
<JanC> seems like it still works for me  :)
<valorie> what do you mean, JanC?
<JanC> valorie: not sure if I can do anything?
<JanC> I also joined -ops
<valorie> the troll has been klined
<valorie> but we need to get a bot in here
<JanC> do you need somebody with simple "ops" for that, or a channel owner?
<valorie> not sure
 * valorie doesn't have ops here
<JanC> people in the access list who have +f should be able to add you to it
<JanC> valorie: ^^^
<valorie> cool
<JanC> that's only 3 people though
<valorie> I'll ask on the ubuntu-women list perhaps
<JanC> bel kinsa, akg raner & ple ia2 (added spaces not to highlight them right now)
<belkinsa> JanC, I still saw it.
<valorie> ok
<belkinsa> ;)
<JanC> belkinsa: didn't know if you was still around  :)
<JanC> and you said you lost your password, or something?
<belkinsa> I'm, I'm writing an article for FCM.  No, I found it.
<belkinsa> I think it's the ZNC bouncer that might be messing up
<belkinsa> Okay, testing it
<belkinsa> I was doing it wrong, I see now
* belkinsa changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://ubuntu-women.org | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: Tuesday  December 9h at 18:00 UTC
* belkinsa changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://ubuntu-women.org | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: Tuesday  December 9th at 18:00 UTC
 * belkinsa needs to learn the commands...
<valorie> I have a cheat sheet with the commands I learn
<belkinsa> Care to share?
<valorie> since they can be different depending on the server and the client
<JanC> /msg chanserv help access|flags|...
<valorie> sure, where shall I send it?
<belkinsa> belkinsa@ubuntu.cim
<belkinsa> belkinsa@ubuntu.com
<valorie> sent
<belkinsa> To the ubuntu.com one?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> with a small text attachment
<valorie> If it didn't come through, I can c/p instead
<valorie> if a troll rattles me I prefer having something to c/p rather than relying on my memory
<valorie> and some do, esp. when there are lots of them
<belkinsa> Got, but it fell into my Junk E-mail box
<Mikaela> got what? the cheatsheet?
<belkinsa> Yes/
<Mikaela> I would also be a little curious on it, but it probably has commands that I am used to using or then they are commnds which are ran by scripts
<valorie> Mikaela: if you want a copy, np
<valorie> it is basically the commands I use frequently, but so I can just copy/paste
<valorie> as I said, mostly when I'm feeling rattled by troll attacks
